# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  حكم الأناشيد الإسلامية

## محمد القضاة

حكم الأناشيد الإسلامية

قال العلامة عبدالعزيز ابن باز .. قدس الله روحه : ( الأناشيد الإسلامية تختلف فإذا كانت سليمة ليس فيها إلا الدعوة إلى الخير والتذكير بالخير وطاعة الله ورسوله والدعوة إلى حماية الأوطان من كيد الأعداء والاستعداد للأعداء ونحو ذلك فليس فيها شيء ، أما إذا كانت فيها غير ذلك من دعوة إلى المعاصي واختلاط النساء بالرجال أو تكشف عندهم أو أي فساد فلا يجوز استماعها ) اهـ "مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة" (3/437) . 

و قال أيضا رحمه الله : ( الأناشيد الإسلامية مثل الأشعار؛ إن كانت سليمة فهي سليمة ، و إن كانت فيها منكر فهي منكر ... و الحاصل أن البَتَّ فيها مطلقاً ليس بسديد ، بل يُنظر فيها ؛ فالأناشيد السليمة لا بأس بها ، والأناشيد التي فيها منكر أو دعوة إلى منكرٍ منكرةٌ ) [ راجع هذه الفتوى في شريط أسئلة و أجوبة الجامع الكبير ، رقم : 90 / أ ] 

قال الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين رحمه الله : ( الأناشيد الإسلامية كثُرَ الكلام حولها، و أنا لم أستمع إليها منذ مدة طويلةٍ ، و هي أول ماظهرت كانت لابأس بها ، ليس فيها دفوف ، و تُؤدَّى تأديةً ليس فيها فتنة ، و ليست على نغمات الأغاني المحرمة ، لكن تطورت و صارَ يُسمع منها قرع يُمكن أن يكون دُفاً ، و يمكن أن يكون غيرَ دُفٍّ. كما تطورت با ختيار ذوي الأصوات الجميلة الفاتنة ، ثم تطورت أيضاً حتى أصبحت تؤدى على صفة الأغاني المحرمة ، لذلك: أصبح في النفس منها شيء و قلق ، و ل ايمكن للإنسان أن يفتي بإنها جائزة على كل حال و لا بإنها ممنوعة على كل حال ، لكن إن خلت من الأمور التي أشرت إليها فهي جائزة ، أما إذا كانت مصحوبة بدُفٍ ، أو كانت مختاراً لها ذوو الأصوات الجميلة التي تَفتِن ، أو أُدِّيَت على نغمات الأغاني الهابطة ، فإنّه لايجوز الاستماع إليها ) [ انظر : الصحوة الإسلامية ، ص : 185] 

اعتَبَرَت اللجنةُ الدائمةُ للإفتاءُ الأناشيدَ بديلاً شرعيّاً عن الغناء المحرّم ، إذ جاء في فتاواها ( يجوز لك أن تستعيض عن هذه الأغاني بأناشيد إسلامية ، فيها من الحِكَم و المواعظ و العِبَر ما يثير الحماس و الغيرة على الدين ، و يهُزُّ العواطف الإسلامية ، و ينفر من الشر و دواعيه ، لتَبعَثَ نفسَ من يُنشِدُها ومن يسمعُها إلى طاعة الله ، و تُنَفِّر من معصيته تعالى ، و تَعَدِّي حدوده ، إلى الاحتماءِ بحِمَى شَرعِهِ ، و الجهادِ في سبيله . لكن لا يتخذ من ذلك وِرْداً لنفسه يلتزمُه ، و عادةً يستمر عليها ، بل يكون ذلك في الفينة بعد الفينة ، عند و جود مناسباتٍ و دواعيَ تدعو إليه ، كالأعراس و الأسفار للجهاد و نحوه ، و عند فتور الهمم ، لإثارة النفس و النهوض بها إلى فعل الخير ، و عند نزوع النفس إلى الشر و جموحها ، لردعها عنه وتـنفيرها منه . و خيرٌ من ذلك أن يتخذ لنفسه حزباً من القرآن يتلوه ، و وِرداً من الأذكار النبوية الثابتة ، فإن ذلك أزكَى للنفس ، و أطهر ، و أقوى في شرح الصدر، و طُمأنينة القلب . قال تعالى : ( اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ ) [ الزمر : 23 ] ، و قال سبحانه : ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ * الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ ) [ الرعد : 28 ، 29 ] . و قد كان دَيدَن الصحابة و شأنهم رضي الله عنهم العناية بالكتاب و السنة حفظاً و دِراسةً و عملاً ، و مع ذلك كانت لهم أناشيد و حداء يترنمون به في مثل حفرِ الخندق ، و بناء المساجد ، و في سيرهم إلى الجهاد ، و نحو ذلك من المناسبات ، دون أن يجعلوه شعارهم ، و يعيروه جلّ همهم و عنايتهم ، لكنه مما يروحون به عن أنفسهم ، و يهيجون به مشاعرهم ) [ انظر النص الكامل لهذه الفتوى في كتاب : فتاوى إسلامية لأصحاب الفضيلة العلماء ، جمع وترتيب محمد بن عبدالعزيز المسند : 4 / 533 ] 

قال الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين ( حفظه الله ) : 
النشيد هو قراءة القصائد إما بصوت واحد أو بترديد جماعتين، وقد كرهه بعض المشايخ، وقالوا: إنه من طرق الصوفية، وأن الترنم به يشبه الأغاني التي تثير الغرائز، ويحصل بها نشوة ومحبة لتلك النغمات. ولكن المختار عندي: جواز ذلك- إذا سلمت من المحذور- وكانت القصائد لا محذور في معانيها، كالحماسية والأشعار التي تحتوي على تشجيع المسلمين على الأعمال، وتحذيرهم من المعاصي، وبعث الهمم إلى الجهاد، والمسابقة في فعل الخيرات، فإن مصلحتها ظاهرة، وهي بعيدة عن الأغاني، وسالمة من الترنم ومن دوافع الفساد. (( من موقع نداء الإيمان al-eman.com )) 

قال محدّث الديار الشاميّة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله ( إذا كانت هذه الأناشيد ذات معانٍ إسلامية ، و ليس معها شيء من المعازف و آلات الطرب كالدفوف و الطبول و نحوِها ، فهذا أمرٌ لا بأس به ، و لكن لابد من بيان شرطٍ مهم لجوازها ، وهو أن تكون خالية من المخالفات الشرعية ؛ كالغلوّ ، و نَحوِه ، ثم شرط آخر ، و هو عدم اتخاذها دَيدَناً ، إذ ذلك يصرِفُ سامعيها عن قراءة القرآن الذي وَرَدَ الحضُّ عليه في السُنَّة النبوية المطهرة ، و كذلك يصرِفُهُم عن طلب العلم النافع ، و الدعوة إلى الله سبحانه ) [العدد الثاني من مجلة الأصالة ، الصادر بتاريخ 15 جمادى الآخرة 1413هـ ]

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك يا محمد علي هذا التذكير الطيب ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## coconut

خليها على ربنا  :Eh S(2): 

إذا كان هذا حكم الأناشيد 

و أنا أميل لسماع الغنا :Db465236ff: 

مشكور محمد على التذكير ربنا يعيننا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكراً لك سلمت يداك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووور يا محمد على الموضوع الحلو 


يسلموو 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

